# Spending time in London



## mrslaavw (Nov 28, 2004)

With the exception of shopping what would you guys recomend I do to kill 2 days, this Friday & Saturday, in London. I will be by myself with no chains attached, so I can pretty much do as I please.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

what date are you going ?

if you hit london before 27th of this month go to the swinging 60s exhibition at the victoria and albert museum. OH THE STYLE !

soho is always entertaining too !


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*A few suggestions . . . .*

If you've any interest in art, go to the Courtauld Galleries in Somerset House. It's the art collection of the University of London, and has such paintings as Manet's "Bar at the Folies-Bergere", and a large number of Rubens. It's a relatively small collection, but is very choice, and is usually not crowded, making it the perfect museological hors d'oeuvre.

Otherwise, rest from your shopping exertions at the Royal Academy, which is just next to the Burlington Arcade, and steps away from Jermyn St. There should be large banners outside, touting whatever special exhibition is showing when you are there.

If you want to be pampered, and are dressed for it (jacket and tie), tea or the prix-fixe lunch at the Ritz is a pleasant (if expensive) treat. When last I looked, the prix-fixe three-course lunch (a very limited menu, but quite edible, in my one outing there) was not much more than the cost of tea, and is served in the ultra-luxurious dining room, rather than the relatively crowded (if still quite decorative) Palm Court.


----------



## mrslaavw (Nov 28, 2004)

One more question. What do you guys do when you arrive in London at 6:20am?


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

mrslaavw said:


> One more question. What do you guys do when you arrive in London at 6:20am?


where? if you are arriving at gatewick, it might be a reasonable hour by the time you get anywhere.

I usually get into heathrow around that time, get into the city by 8 am or so and get to my meetings before 9 having had breakfast.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arriving in London in the early morning . . ..*

. . . is something I avoid like the plague.

My condolences to you if you are forced by circumstance to arrive in London at 6:20 AM (one assumes that's the ETA of your flight).

If at all possible, try to arrange for a later flight. I am a great fan of the 21:20 flight out of Newark on Virgin (BA has a similar flight), and then arriving in Central London in the late morning, by which time my hotels have normally had my room available. Otherwise, I've walked the streets like a zombie until I can get into my room, unpacked, and showered.



mrslaavw said:


> One more question. What do you guys do when you arrive in London at 6:20am?


----------



## mrslaavw (Nov 28, 2004)

upr_crust said:


> . . . is something I avoid like the plague.
> 
> My condolences to you if you are forced by circumstance to arrive in London at 6:20 AM (one assumes that's the ETA of your flight).
> 
> If at all possible, try to arrange for a later flight. I am a great fan of the 21:20 flight out of Newark on Virgin (BA has a similar flight), and then arriving in Central London in the late morning, by which time my hotels have normally had my room available. Otherwise, I've walked the streets like a zombie until I can get into my room, unpacked, and showered.


I would love to take that flight. I also wanted the continental 8:30pm flight our of Newark as well. But, they were too cost prohibitive. Instead I am taking the 6:30pm Virgin out of JFK. The worst thing about it is don't get my bonus elite miles. I only get the basic miles.


----------



## Armchair (Nov 12, 2006)

mrslaavw said:


> One more question. What do you guys do when you arrive in London at 6:20am?


Hang around in the airport until the rush hour has died down!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

the sir john soanes museum
13 Lincoln's Inn Fields, London, WC2A 3BP

...is neat.

also the ica gallery.

the black horse pub:
109 Marylebone High Street

just quick thoughts there...

Danny


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

I second Soanes Museum, which is wonderful--jam packed with goodies, including his stunning Hogaths. And it's free!


----------

